# My $27 300 lumen bow light - EASY - Pics and Video



## ballsie (Dec 14, 2010)

*My $27 bow light - EASY - 300 Lumen - Pics and Video*

Ive been going back and forth on buying one of those $120 bow lights. Since I'm always broke and don't hunt at night much anyway, I thought I would try out a homemade job. 10 minutes after the light was delivered I had a perfect, professional looking, rugged bow light that attaches and detaches in no time at all. Ive made a lot of DIY junk for hunting and cars, but this is by far the best looking and best performing DIY project on my resume'.

I bought this light/switch/mount package on eBay for $27 shipped. The light is 300 lumens and is brighter than my AT.com flashlight.
http://cgi.ebay.com/CREE-R2-LED-300...6759316?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item2a112c8f14

I had an extra Qwikee 3 quiver after I upgraded to a T5 quiver. I removed the hood on the quiver and kept the part that clicks into the quiver mount and the rubber piece that the arrow shafts snap into. I simply mounted the flashlight mount to the rubber piece of the quiver and VOILA! DONE!

It took 5-10 minutes to get this thing done after the light came in the mail. It is awesome!. I still have my stabilizer, its extremely sturdy, and it goes on and off in a snap. The cool part is that you use the same mount for your quiver AND your bow light.. just not at the same time of course. 
I have tested it out and its a solid setup. Super bright and shines much further than I can shoot! Im thinking about a camera mount for that little wing nut above the light.







































































Here is a video of my little setup. Let me know what you think!


----------



## freebird134 (Feb 8, 2009)

Very cool man. This should make those night shots at deer in my neighbors corn field a lot easier.


----------



## ballsie (Dec 14, 2010)

Ha! Ya, I was thinking it would work just as well if it were mounted to my .270 to kill hogs at 100 yards! Hmmm.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

Does it have a regular tailcap switch, if you don't use the remote switch?


----------



## ballsie (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes, it comes with the regular button switch that screws onto the end of the light.


----------

